# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Κεραία για πομπό AM

## FMTRIKALA

Θελω να φτιαξω εναν πομπο στα αμ.επιδη ομως δεν εχω χωρο να απλωσω κεραια που απο οσο ξερω πρεπει να ειναι περιπου 40 μετρα ,μηπως μπορω να παρω καλωδιο 40 μετρα και να την τυλιξω σε ενα π.χ καλαμι ψαρεματος(καπου το διαβασα)???????Θα δουλεψει??????

----------


## billos1989

καλημερα!!τοτε βαλε για τους 1600κhz 23,4μετρα ηλεκτρολογικο 1,5αρι.δε θα εχει τις τρελες αποδοσεις αλλα τουλαχιστον θα ειναι μια σωστα κομενη κεραια εκπομπης.περι καλαμιων......πρωτη φορα το ακουω....  :Shocked:

----------


## MAKHS

Καλημερα.Το 9 μετρο καλαμι εγγυημενα δουλευει παρα πολυ καλα.Δες σχετικα μηνυματα μου.

----------


## salonikios-3-

Φιλε μου πρωτη φορα ακουω αυτο με το καλαμι και δεν νομιζο να ισχυει...αλλα και να ισχυει θα εχεις πολλα στασιμα!!Γιατι δεν βαζεις καθετη κεραια? Εγω έχω σχεδιο απο κάθετι αλλα επειδη δεν ξερω να χειρίζομαι καλα τον υπολογιστη δεν μπορω ακομα να σου δοσω σχεδιο!!

----------


## radioamateur

Αξίοτιμε salonikios-3- μήπως τουλάχιστον θα μπορούσες να μας την περιγράψεις για να έχουμε μια ιδέα περι τίνος πρόκειται;Ισως η πρότυπη κεραία σου, λύσει τα χερια σε πολλούς φίλους που θα ήθελαν να εκπέμπουν και στα μεσαία πειραματικα!Ποιά είναι η max ισχυ αντοχής της; Μήπως διαθέτεις καποιο σχέδιο ή σχέδια κατασκευής COLLINEAR FM με συνδυασμό καλλωδίων και όχι cavity για τέσσερα δίπολα των 50 οhm; 
Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## 807

λοιπόν διαβασε τα σχετικα με καλαμι που εχει στειλει ο ΜΑΚΗΣ με λατινικα/ειναι μελος/ και φτιαξτην, απο αθηνα εκπεμπουν πολλοι με αυτο το καλαμι, και βγαινουνκαι επαρχια με λιγα βατ,απλα δεν θα εχεις τις επιδοσεις που εχει το συρμα οσον αφορα μεγαλες αποστασεις,,αφοβα κατασκευασε την,δουλευει!!!η καθετη με τα συρματα που εχει γυρω απο την κορυφη μονο που δεν φωναζει οτι εδω εκπεμπει σταθμος μεσαίων...

----------


## Killo_Watt

> η καθετη με τα συρματα που εχει γυρω απο την κορυφη μονο που δεν φωναζει οτι εδω εκπεμπει σταθμος μεσαίων...



Εννοείς την Λ???

----------


## radioamateur

Φιλε 807 με "καλάμι" εκπέμπεις;Σε ακουω τα βράδια με φορητο δέκτη (< πακέτο τσιγάρα) και ακουγεσαι πολυ καλα για να μην πω "καμπάνα" στην περιοχή μου!
Καλές εκομπες!!!

----------


## FMTRIKALA

φιλε μακη ποσα μετρα καλωδιο χρειαζεται για να φτιαξω την κεραια-καλαμι????η el504 κανει για τα μεσαια???

----------


## MAKHS

> φιλε μακη ποσα μετρα καλωδιο χρειαζεται για να φτιαξω την κεραια-καλαμι????η el504 κανει για τα μεσαια???



Καλημερα..χρειαζεσε οσα μετρα ειναι το καλαμι αφου το καλωδιο θα περασει απο μεσα και περιπου στα 10-15 μετρα για να φτιαξεις το πηνειο.Επισης για καλυτερο συντονισμο θα φτιαξεις κατω απο την κεραια ενα μικτο συντονιστικο σε ΠΙ ωστε να μηδενισθουν τα στασιμα και να υπαρχει η σωστη αντισταση μεταξυ πομπου-καθοδου και κεραιας.Καλη επιτυχια το τλφ στη διαθεση σου(δες τα μηνυματα μου).Οσο αφορα για τη λυχνια να ξερεις οτι ολες  κανουν για τα ΑΜ απλως η καθε μια εχει και την αναλογη αποδοση.Μην ξεχνας οτι αντιστοιχες τις πουλανε με ενισχυτες CB η βραχεων.

----------


## 807

να απαντησω στον φιλο αματερ,οχι δεν εχω καλαμι,συρμα 45μ εχω,με τεραστιες γωνιες,τωρα θα βαλω 50ωμ,κανω ηδη δοκιμες,δεν εχω μεγαλη εμβελεια εγω.ολη η αρεφ παει στα ντουβαρια,εκτος αθηνων μονο νυχτα με αδεια μπαντα,με τα 50ωμ βλεπω τεραστιες αλλαγες,με καλαμι βγαινει ενας -ροκι-στο χαρακτ-κό και εχει δοκιμαστει απο πολλους συναδελφους με ωραια αποτελεσματα,οπως ακριβως τα λεει ο γειτονας Μακης φτιαξτε το, αυτα χαιρετισματα παιδια!!

----------


## 807

να απαντησω και στον κιλλιβατ.δεν εννοω την λ.η ινβερτιντ λ κ.λ.π,εννοω την καθετη που ειναι 8 εως 9 μετρα, και πανω στην κορυφη εχει ενα πλεγμα 2 μετρα ακτινα,αυτη η κεραια ειναι φοβερη αλλα...ειναι καρφωμα.

----------


## FMTRIKALA

Φιλε 807 εχεισ φωτο η σχεδιο για την κεραια αυτη που αναφερεις με το πλεγμα?????

----------


## Killo_Watt

Φίλε 807 ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση και εμένα θα με ενδιέφερε το σχέδιο αυτής της κεραίας. Όταν λες 50ωμ εννοείς έξοδο του πομπού 50  μετά balun στην κεραία η σκέτη έξοδο πενηντάρα χωρίς balun.

----------


## 807

οχι παιδια η εισοδος της κεραιας,ειναι μονο 2εως 5 ωμ το πολυ!!!! συνεπως απαιτειται κάπλερ να φερει τα 50ωμ του πομπου-καλωδιου στα 2-5ωμ,εχει πολυ μικρα ωμ γιατι ειναι μονο 8-9μετρα,το υπολοιπο που απαιτειται π.χ 38 μετρα το εξισοποπεις με το πλεγμα κορυφης,θα τα περασω στην δημοσιευση σε λιγες μερες,αν μπορειτε βαλτε συρμα 45μετρα,αυτη η κεραια ειναι καλη για τοπικα,αν θες εμβελεια πρεπει να βαλεις πολλα-πολλα βατ,δεν ειναι τοσο καλη ιονοσφαιρικα...

----------


## radioamateur

Θα ήταν πολυ χρήσιμο το σχέδιο του φίλου 807 εστω και σχηματικα να δημοσιευθεί!

----------


## 807

λοιπον παιρνουμε σωληνες αλπουμινιου μηκους 8μ και διαμ 1 ιντσα(με αυτην την τιμη τα υπολογισα)αυτο ειναι το καθετο,πανω στην κορυφη τοποθετουμε ακτινωτα 6 ραντιαλ αλλα...με γωνια 30μοιρες ως προς το καθετο,να κοιτανε η πανω δηλαδη η κατω,τα ραντιαλ ειναι απο σωληνακια αλουμινιου,η ακτινα του καθε ενα ειναι 1,68-1,70μ και κατι ακομα στο ακρο καθε ραντιαλ να μπει ενα συρμα που θα πηγαινει σε καθε ραντιαλ σαν κυκλος ,σαν σαμπρελλα γυρω απο την κεραια,βαλτε και οσα τετοια συρματα γυρω απο τα ραντιαλ θελετε,αυξανουν την χωρ-τα κορυφης,αυτη η αντεννα εχει αντ.εισοδου 2-3ωμ,θα δειξω ενα απλο καπλερακι να κανεις τα 50ωμ 2-3ωμ,,αυτα!να δεθει καλα με πετονιες

----------


## 807

ακτινα καθε ραντιαλ εννοω το μηκος του ε?η διαμετρος της κορυφης ειναι 1,68 επι 2 μετρα.

----------


## radioamateur

Κωστα πολυ παραστατική η κεραία σου.Δεν έχω όμως καταλάβει κατι.Η γωνια των 30 μοιρων παίζει ρόλο;Αν αυξήσουμε ή ελαττωσουμε το μηκος των radials >1,68m τι προκειται να γίνει;Την γωνια των  30 μοιρων ως προς το καθετο μπορω να την δώσω και προς τα πανω;Δεν ξερω αν έχεις παρατηρησει όταν φυσαει ο αέρας η ομπρελλα μας μπορεις να γυρισει ανάποδα.Αυτο εννοω.Ποιος γνωστος σταθμος των μεσαιων παιζει με μια τετοια κεραια;Τι επιτυγχνανεται με αυτην την κεραια;Εχεις καποιο διαγραμμα ακτινοβολιας να ανεβάσεις;Ποια πρεπει να είναι η εξωτερικη διαμετρος των radials;
Πως μπορω να προσαρμοσω ακριβως στα 50 ohm την εξοδο οποιουδήποτε πομπου μεσαίων εκει που πριν χρησιμοποιουσα ενα απλο σύρμα;Εκτος απο γέφυρα στασίμων τι αλλο χρειάζομαι;
Η διαμετρος της κορυφης δεν νομίζω ότι είναι 1,68*2 διοτι τα radials δε ειναι οριζοντια (90 μοίρες) αλλα υπό γωνια 30 μοιρων σε σχέση με το κάθετο στοιχείο.Σωστο ή λαθος;
Αναμένω και το σχεδιο του coupler!
Εχω αυτές τις αποριες διότι εως τωρα με ΑΜ εως τωρα δεν έχω ασχοληθει.
Σ'ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## 807

λοιπον η κεραια αυτη υπολογιστηκε για 1650κηζ, τα ραντιαλ ειτε με γωνια πανω ειτε κατω ειναι το ιδιο,το μηκος τους εννοω πως θα τα παραγγειλεις στον μαστορα ειναι 1,68μ,οταν κανουν γωνια ειναι κατιτις λιγοτερο(λογικον),αν πειραξεις το μηκος των ραντιαλ μεταβαλλεις την χωρ-τα κορυφης,αρα η κεραια θα συντονιζει πιο βραχεα αν κοψεις τα ραντιαλ και το αναποδο,βεβαιως και παιζει ρολο να ναι 30μοιρες,τα ραντιαλ να ναι απο σωληνακια οποιας διαμετρου θελεις,αν θες να βαλεις 50ωμ θελεις κυκλωμα π,απαραιτητα γιοφυρι,και κεραια λ/4,επειδη η λ/4 εχει αντισταση 36ωμ βαζεις ενα πηνιο μεταξυ ψυχας και γειωσης ομοαξονικου στην μερια της κεραιας,και παιζοντας με τις σπειρες βρισκεις ΚΑΙ τα 50ωμ της κεραιας,ποιοι ελπεμπουν απο δω με καθετη? σχεδον ολοι!!οσους ακους απο αθηνα με διαλειψη εχουν συρμα,οσοι οχι εχουν καθετη,οι κεραιες αυτες κανουν κρα απο χιλιομετρα δυστηχως,αναμενεται το καπλερ.μπαιιιι!!

----------


## 807

αποστελλω το καπλερ,πρεπει να τα καταφερα,αλλαζοντας τους πυκνωτες με μεταβλητους μεταβαλλουνε τα ωμ εξοδου,

----------


## 807

και κατι ακομα,η κεραια αυτη εκπεμπει ισοτροπικα,προς ισες κατευθηνσεις,ο τυπος υπολογισμου καθε τυπου σωλεινωειδους πηνιου ειναι ελ*μικροανρυ ισον Νεις το τεραγωνο επι Αεις το τετρ. και ολο δια 9 επι Α συν 10επι Β, οπου Α ακτινα πηνιου σε ιντσες, και Β το μηκος πηνιου σε ιντσες, το Ν ειναι οι σπειρες*αριθμος( 1ιντσα ειναι 2,24ποντοι νομιζω..../ετσι φτιαχνεις το πηνιο του καπλερ,η κεραια αυτη υπολογιστηκε απο το βιβλιο ARRL ANTENNA HANDBOOK,η αμερικανικη βιβλος θα ελεγα των κεραιων ,,αυτα...

----------


## radioamateur

Αψογος!!!

----------


## MAKHS

Καλημερα.Πολυ ωραιο και αναλυτικο.Να πω κατι παραπανω! θελει προσοχη στις αντιριδες,να ειναι απο μονοτικο υλικο τουλαχιστον στην αρχη απο την πλευρα της κεραιας για να μην υπαρχει φορτιο ξενο κοντα στη καθετη ως προς την γη.

----------


## 807

σωστος ο γειτονας!

----------


## electronic

Λοιπόν έκανα ένα απλό σχεδιάκη. Για αναφέρατε εαν είναι σωστό ή κάτι μου έχει ξεφύγει. Επάνω έχω δύο ερωτήσεις. 1. Τα Radial στην κορυφή συνδέωνται πάνω στον κάθετο σωλήνα?? 2. την γή πάνω στην ταράτσα μπορούμε να την τοποθετήσουμε σε καμιά σιδερόβεργα τησ οικοδομής ή θα πρέπει να κάνουμε κάποια εγκατάσταση και να φέρουμε γή από κάποια μπρίζα ή νεροσωλήνα??? Επίσης μια τρίτη είναι αν μεγαλώσω το μήκος του κάθετου σωλήνα θα είναι καλλήτερα ή όχι??? Περίμένω απάντηση απο τον 807 και τον Μάκη...

----------


## 807

πολυ σωστα,τα ραντιαλ εννοειται στο καθετο,κυκλωμα πι στον πομπμο να βρεις τα 50ωμ και κατω γειωση σε μπετοβεργα καγκελλα,και αν μπορεις κανε και ενα πλεγμα απο συρματα οποιας διαμετρου θες ακτινωτα απο την βαση της,βαζεις γεφυρα και αν μπορεις οι πυκνωτες του καπλερ να μεταβαλλονται λιγο ετσι?να εχεις λιγες ανοχες,αυτα!!!

----------


## 807

αν μεγαλωσεις το μηκος πρεπει να μικρυνεις τα ραντιαλ θα βγαινεις πιο βραχεα απο το 50,εγω την υπολογισα για το 50,ειναι κατι διαγραμματα και τυποι, βρες το αντεννα χαντμπουκ arrl tou 92

----------


## electronic

Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον Κώστα για τις πληροφορίες που μας δίνει όπως επίσης και τον φίλο μας Μάκη. Κάποια στιγμή θα προσπαθήσω να την κάνω και θα σας πω τα αποτελέσματα της. Τώρα δουλέυω με ένα μονόπολο 45 μέτρα με πολλές γωνίες και με ισχύ περίπου 10-15 watt RF δηλάδή περίπου 40 watt PEP και με ακούν σε απόσταση περίπου 8 χιλιομέτρων. Δοκιμάζωντας την κάθετη θα σας πω την διαφορά.

----------


## 807

θα επρεπε να βγαινεις σε μεγαλυτερη αποσταση,ενας τοπικος εδω,με μια ελ34 αυτοτ-τη βγαινει τα βραδια και Λαμία ακομη,με την καθετη θα βγεις γερα τοπικα αλλα με αυτην την ισχυ δυσκολα θα στειλεις ουρανιο κυμα,αυτα ευχομαι να σε ακουσουμε εδω κατω και να τα πουμε.γεια και χαρα.υγ μην ξεχασεις γυρω απο τα επανω ραντιαλ να βαλεις ενα συρμα να πιανεις τις ακρες τους.

----------


## electronic

μην ξεχασεις γυρω απο τα επανω ραντιαλ να βαλεις ενα συρμα να πιανεις τις ακρες τους

Δηλαδή θα πρέπει να πάρω ένα χάλκινο σύρμα με το οποίο θα ενώσω όλες μαζί τις άκρες των radial. Ετσι θα γίνει σαν ομπρέλα... Σωστά? Και μετά θα πρέπει το κάθε radial να το τεντόσω με μπετονιά για να μην έχει ταλαντώσεις από τον αέρα.. ?? Για πες μας και αυτό και νομίζω πλέων ότι οι πληροφορίες είναι αρκετές για να ξεκινήσουμε την κατασκευή. Για την απόσταση που λές εγώ το hobby μου θέλω να κάνω. Προς το παρών δεν με ενδιαφέρει η μεγάλη υσχύς.

----------


## 807

ακριβως οπως ειπες καντο,καλη επιτυχια

----------


## electronic

Περίπου έτσι θα βλέπουν την κεραία από χαμηλά εάν κάποιοι την κάνουν. Μιλάω πάντα για την κάθετη που αναφέρουν ο Κώστας και ο Μάκης.

Ερώτηση για Κώστα. Το πυνίο στο coupler πάνω σε τι διάμετρο σωλήνα και τι διάμετρο σύρματος θα βάλουμε???

----------


## 807

ναι ετσι ειναι σαν ομπρελλα,εδωσα τον τυπο υπολογισμου του πηνιου,ειναι σαφεστατος,αν βαλεις π.χ λεω ετσι..2ιντσες διαμετρο θα ειναι π.χ παντα το μηκος του πηνιου 5ιντσες,κανε τους υπολογισμους βαση του τυπου βαζοντας μια διαμετρο τουμπο εφικτη,π.χ αν εχεις σωληνα πλαστικο 3ιντσων υπολογισε βαση αυτης της διαμετρου,....διαμετρος συρματος....οπως βλεπεις και απο τον τυπο υπολογισμου των πηνιων το συρμα παιζει ελαχιστο ρολο στα μικροανρυ,ενταξει δεν λεμε να βαλεις 20χιλ. διαμετρο, μια διαμετρο απο 0,5εως 1,5 χιλ ειναι ο.κ ...οτι εχεις...ξαναλεω,, βρες τον τυπο που φτιαχνεις πηνια σε αυτην την ενοτητα και κρατα τον...θα σου χρειαστει οποτε τυλιγεις πηνια,,,ειναι γενικος τυπος,,χαιρετισματα στην Θεσσαλονικη!!!

----------


## electronic

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Κώστα. Τα χαιρετίσματα από την πρωτεύουσα του βορρά την όμορφη Θεσσαλονίκη μας σε όλη την Ελλάδα.

----------


## ok1gr

Πε παιδιά εγώ έκανα μια κεραία αριζόντια (ο θεός να την κάνει) με λίγο κάθετο τμήμα (Ας πούμε) και τα αποτελέσματα ήταν χάλια. Για την ακρίβια από το διαμέρισμα που μένω (3ος όροφος σε 5αόροφη οικοδομή) ανεβάινει μέχρι την ταράτσα (10μ) και μετά κάνει μια γύρα (σύνολο καλωδίου 80μ) μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για να το βελτιώσω? 
ps. στην ταράτσα κάνει πέντε γωνίες.

----------


## kostas30

το  συνολικο μηκος να ειναι  λ/4  περιπου 46 μετρα.

----------


## 807

καταρχας θελεις μηκος λ/4 δηλαδη 45-46μ για τους 650 οπως ειπε και ο φιλος, οτι εκπεμπει ειναι το καθετο δηλαδη.. απο τον τριτο στον πεμπτο,απομακρυνε την απο τα ντουβαρια τα πλαινα και δωσε υψος στο οριζοντιο να μοιωσεις τις απωλειες κορυφης ,βαλε και καμια γειωση στο καλοριφερ η υδροσωληνα και θα δουλεψει,,,εγω με τετοια και χειροτερη βγαινω με 2..807 εκτος Αθηνων,οχι σαν τον  Νασιοναλ βεβαια αλλα την πλακα μου την κανω.αποκλειεται να μην βγει μακρια.

----------


## Am for ever

αν πάρεις τις τελευταίες ΡΑΔΙΟΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΕΣ θα μπορέσεις να φτιάξεις μια πολύ αξιόλογη κάθετη για τα μεσαία.

----------


## aeonios

Στα ΑΜ δεν έχω βγει ποτέ για να σας πω την αλήθεια μπορώ να σας υποδείξω πως βγαίνω στους 1.8 ΜΗz και με ανάλογο τρόπο να φτιάξετε μια κεραία αν το επιτρέπουν οι συνθήκες σας.

Το σχέδιο στο περίπου είναι εδώ:




Oπου λεει 70 ft έχω βάλει περίπου 22 μ ηλεκτρολογικό καλώδιο. Ο σωλήνας κάθετα είναι από pvc και τον έχω σηκώσει σε ύψος περίπου 9 μέτρα από την ταράτσα. Στον σωλήνα έχω τυλίξει άλλα 22 μ καλώδιο φέρνοντας σπείρες και κολώντας τις στο πλαστικό.  Για τεχνητό RF grounding χρησιμοποιώ επίσης 12 σύρματα, τοποθετημένα ακτινωτά από την βάση του στύλου στήριξης μήκους περίπου 20μ. Για να φέρνω τα στάσιμα στο 1:1 χρησιμοποιώ ένα tuner της MFJ. Η  γωνία που σχηματίζει στην περίπτωση μου με το κατακόρυφο τμήμα βρήκα πως μου δίνει λιγότερα στάσιμα περίπου στις 50ο. Με αύξηση του μήκους  του σύρματος συνολικά πιστεύω πως μπορείτε να κάνετε προσαρμογή στους 1.6 ΜΗz.

Φυσικά η κεραία δουλεύει  σε ραδιοερασιτεχνική μπάντα και από τα reports από Ευρώπη και άλλες ηπείρους που λαμβάνω πάει πάρα πολύ καλά.

----------


## theartist

Καλημέρα,διαβάζοντας το συγκεκριμένο θέμα και θέλοντας να προσπαθήσω να κάνω κάτι ανάλογο αναρωτιέμαι(βλέποντας το σχήμα στο #26)δεν είναι πολύ μικρή η αυτεπαγωγή των 0.7 μH για μια τόσο κοντή κεραία,ή ο 1500 pf κάνει τη δουλειά της επιμήκυνσης?Αν κάποιος συνάδελφος έχει κάποια tips για να δουλέψει  αξιοπρεπώς (σε τοπικό επίπεδο) μια κοντή κάθετη θα ήμουν ευγνώμων!

----------

